
The Case for Less Solidarity - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/48/chaos/the-case-for-less-solidarity
======
DarkKomunalec
"The best response to social divisions may sometimes involve doing something
counterintuitive: lowering empathy for our ingroup and distancing from our own
kind."

Funny, they don't mention that in campaigns for open borders.

